# Bester Bürostuhl bis 450€



## beverlyro (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo. Bin auf der Suche nach einem ergonomischen Stuhl für langes sitzen, der gut für den Rücken ist. Könnt ihr mir da etwas gutes empfehlen? Evtl. Einer der an zB einen Herman miller embody rankommt? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Noel1987 (3. Februar 2021)

QUERSUS EVOS Gaming Stuhl E303/X - schwarz - EVOS 303
					

Der Gaming Stuhl aus der EVOS-Linie ist mit hochwertigem Kunstleder bezogen und mit schwarzem Faden genäht. Dieses Modell zeichnet sich durch modernes und zeitloses Design aus




					www.quersus.com
				



Dieser soll extrem gut sein 
Mein Onkel hat ihn geholt


----------



## flx23 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mal, als das noch alles problemlos möglich war, mich in einem Möbelhaus auf ein paar Stühle der Marke top star gesetzt. Hatte ich nicht schon einen guten (alten) Stuhl daheim hätte ich glaube ich zugeschlagen. 
Welcher jetzt der beste war kann ich nicht sagen... 


https://www.topstar.de/drehstuehle-sitzmoebel/office/profi-net-11 






						X-Pander Plus | Topstar GmbH
					






					www.topstar.de
				









						Free Art | Topstar GmbH
					






					www.topstar.de


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Erstmal Danke. Hatte den Sihoo Bürostuhl von Amazon da, hab mit ihm leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht da die lordosenstütze einfach nicht richtig gepolstert war und es extrem unbequem dadurch war. Wie war das bei den von dir vorgeschlagen Modellen?


flx23 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal, als das noch alles problemlos möglich war, mich in einem Möbelhaus auf ein paar Stühle der Marke top star gesetzt. Hatte ich nicht schon einen guten (alten) Stuhl daheim hätte ich glaube ich zugeschlagen.
> Welcher jetzt der beste war kann ich nicht sagen...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> QUERSUS EVOS Gaming Stuhl E303/X - schwarz - EVOS 303
> 
> 
> Der Gaming Stuhl aus der EVOS-Linie ist mit hochwertigem Kunstleder bezogen und mit schwarzem Faden genäht. Dieses Modell zeichnet sich durch modernes und zeitloses Design aus
> ...



Bloß nicht so einen Käse holen...


Es gibt immer mal gute Angebote für Herman Miller refurbished Stühle.

Sonst schau dir mal den hier an:








						Ergotopia NextBack - ergonomischer Bürostuhl mit verstellbarer Kopfstütze
					

Ergonomischer Bürostuhl mit ✓ Lordosenstütze ✓ individueller Höhen- & Winkelverstellung ✓ patentierter Synchron-Technologie & angenehmer Kopfstütze




					www.ergotopia.de
				





Leider sind sowohl die refurbished Modelle guter Marken, wie auch der Ergotopia (gab es für 320€ oder sogar noch weniger) deutlich im Preis gestiegen, dank Corona und Home Office...


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Danke.  Ich hatte den ähnlich aussehenden Sihoo Stuhl von Amazon  und fande die lordosenstütze viel zu hart. Ist das bei dem Ergotopia besser? 


Körschgen schrieb:


> Bloß nicht so einen Käse holen...
> 
> 
> Es gibt immer mal gute Angebote für Herman Miller refurbished Stühle.
> ...


----------



## flx23 (3. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke. Hatte den Sihoo Bürostuhl von Amazon da, hab mit ihm leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht da die lordosenstütze einfach nicht richtig gepolstert war und es extrem unbequem dadurch war. Wie war das bei den von dir vorgeschlagen Modellen?


Ich bin kein Freund von Armlehnen, die stören mich nur da man immer an Schreibtisch hängen bleibt... 
Wenn ich mich a aber richtig erinnere waren die stützen halbwegs weich, also kein reines Plastik sondern schon mit Schaumstoff gepolstert. 

Der große Unterschied zwischen den Stühlen war wie wir man sich zurücklehnen konnte. Ich glaube das free art Modell hate da die größten Einschränkungen. 

Is aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her...


----------



## SaPass (3. Februar 2021)

Kauf dir keinesfalls irgendeinen (teuren) Gaming-Stuhl. Der ist als Schreibtischstuhl, auf dem man wirklich einen ganzen Tag sitzt, nicht geeignet.


flx23 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Armlehnen, die stören mich nur da man immer an Schreibtisch hängen bleibt...


Ich mag meine Armlehnen. Die passen auch unter den Schreibtisch. Ich würde Schreibtischhöhe und Höhe der Armlehnen im Voraus klären, ob das passt.


----------



## Mottekus (3. Februar 2021)

Huhu, ich hoffe ich darf mich hier ebenfalls als Fragesteller einklinken. Falls nicht, sry und ich geb Ruhe 

Ich fände den Hermann Miller Aeron prinzipiell ganz gut aufgrund des Mesh (Rücken- und Sitzfläche), aber hätte dazu gern noch ne Kopfstütze. Gibt es dahingehend empfehlenswerte Modelle, welche jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Bereich 1000+ EUR vorstoßen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Kauf dir keinesfalls irgendeinen (teuren) Gaming-Stuhl. Der ist als Schreibtischstuhl, auf dem man wirklich einen ganzen Tag sitzt, nicht geeignet.
> 
> Ich mag meine Armlehnen. Die passen auch unter den Schreibtisch. Ich würde Schreibtischhöhe und Höhe der Armlehnen im Voraus klären, ob das passt.


Welchen Stuhl kannst du stattdessen vorschlagen der für langes sitzen gemacht ist?


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hatte den ähnlich aussehenden Sihoo Stuhl von Amazon und fande die lordosenstütze viel zu hart. Ist das bei dem Ergotopia besser?


Der Aufbau ist ganz anders und ähnlich dem Aeron von Herman Miller (was die Rückenlehne angeht).

Mein Bruder nutzt den Nextback seit kurzem (er wollte auch nicht mehr ausgeben, war aber von unseren Steelcase und Herman Miller so angetan).

Er ist etwas schwerer und kommt mit dem Ergotopia super klar.

Die Gaming Stühle sind meist nur Werbe Gags und bestehen aus Presspappe.

Das fängt schon bei den billigen Materialien an und hört bei der Steifen Rückenlehne noch lange nicht auf.

Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften eines sogenannten 8h Stuhls, sind eine Rückenlehne die sich immer dem Rücken anpasst (Permanentkontakt - egal ob beim vor- oder zurücklehnen, die Rückenlehne hat Kontakt zum Rücken) und Sitzkisssen die eine so lange Beanspruchung über viele Jahre mitmachen.

Dazu kommen natürlich die ganzen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten um auch seiner Statur entsprechend zu sitzen.

Unter 500€ sind Stühle wie der Ergotopia schon echt gut.


----------



## SaPass (3. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Welchen Stuhl kannst du stattdessen vorschlagen der für langes sitzen gemacht ist?


Keinen. Ich habe mich noch nicht mit dem Thema beschäftig. Mittelfristig steht bei mir aber auch ein neuer Bürostuhl an. 

Aktuell sitze ich auf einem Gaming-Chair. In den letzten Jahren war der völlig okay zum Zocken. Aber jetzt, wo ich den ganzen Tag in Zoom-Konferenz hänge, dann ist der doch unangenehm. Die Sitzposition ist nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist ganz anders und ähnlich dem Aeron von Herman Miller (was die Rückenlehne angeht).
> 
> Mein Bruder nutzt den Nextback seit kurzem (er wollte auch nicht mehr ausgeben, war aber von unseren Steelcase und Herman Miller so angetan).
> 
> Er ist etwas schwerer und kommt mit dem Ergotopia super klar.


Ok. Also meinst der Ergotopia NextBack kommt am ehesten an den Herman miller ran? Lordosenstütze ist also auch nicht unbequem? Ps: Gehöre eher zu den leichteren Leuten


----------



## Ryle (3. Februar 2021)

Wenn du es nicht eilig hast würde ich dir den Herman Miller Aeron ans Herz legen. Gab es vorher Refurbished immer mal für 300-500€, aktuell wegen viel Home Office leider auch im Preis sehr gestiegen.

Das Teil ist aber auch nach Stunden extrem bequem, gibt fast alles an Einzelteilen zum nachbestellen und hält Ewigkeiten. Auf Größe und Ausstattung achten, da gibts deutliche Unterschiede!

Auch oft empfohlen wird der Autonomous Ergochair 2. Bin nur mal kurz Probe gesessen, fand ich ok, gerade auch wegen der Sitztiefenverstellung, aber nach 10min kann man jetzt sicher kein Urteil bilden und sieht hinsichtlich Aeron auch kein Land.


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

Ich würde bei den aktuellen Preisen auch eher den Autonomous Ergochair empfehlen.

Für ~300 war der Ergotopia ein sehr gutes Angebot, der Autonomous ist noch mal etwas besser verarbeitet.

Es liegen aber keine Welten dazwischen.

Die Herman Miller Stühle sind gebaut wie Panzer.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Ok. Finde den Autonomus auch echt gut. Was meinst du mit gebaut wie ein Panzer?


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

Damit meine ich, dass sich die Investition durchaus lohnt, da sie idR auch Ewigkwiten halten, bzw notfalls repariert werden können.

Die Teile werden, ähnlich wie gute Thinkpads, auch nach Jahren noch als aufbereitete Gebrauchtware für gutes Geld verkauft...

Irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen.


----------



## Micha0208 (3. Februar 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Damit meine ich, dass sich die Investition durchaus lohnt, da sie idR auch Ewigkwiten halten, bzw notfalls repariert werden können.
> 
> Die Teile werden, ähnlich wie gute Thinkpads, auch nach Jahren noch als aufbereitete Gebrauchtware für gutes Geld verkauft...
> 
> Irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen.


Genau das.
Der Bürostuhl meines Vaters ist mittweile über 25 Jahre alt. Man sitzt aber immer noch sehr gut darauf und der Stuhl sieht noch besser aus als heutige Billigstühle nach 1 bis 2 Jahren.
Der Preis war damals aber schon mit über 1000 DM abartig. Die Marke weiß ich leider gerade nicht, spielt nach 25 Jahren aber auch keine Rolle mehr.
Soll nur als Beispiel dienen, dass sich ein hochwertiger Bürostuhl auch durch Langlebigkeit refinanzieren kann. Wenn man dann auch noch den Rücken schont, ist es das Geld oft echt wert.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Ja muss ich euch recht geben. Ich bin im Moment echt zweigespalten. Der Automus Ergochair 2/ Ergotopia NextBack sind bestimmt gute Stühle, aber habe jetzt auch mal paar Tests angeschaut, dort wurde gesagt dassder Herman Miller einfach nochmal besser ist.  Allerdings sind die Preise aktuell  echt weit oben der HM. Was meint ihr aktuell, einen der günstigeren nehmen oder warten und sich einmal einen HM zulegen? PS: kann nicht all Zulange warten, habe einen sehr schlechten Stuhl


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

Die Preise werden nicht besser, der Ergochair ist ein gutes Angebot, du machst damit jedenfalls nichts falsch.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Hmm ok. Meinst du das ist nochmal ein großer Unterschied zum HM?  Du würdest wahrscheinlich den HM nehmen?


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

Ich selber habe einen Steelcase Please und einen Aeron von HM hier stehen.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Interessant. Wie sind die beiden im Vergleich, der HM und der Steelcase? Der Steelcase wäre ja nochmal ein Stück günstiger


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Interessant. Wie sind die beiden im Vergleich, der HM und der Steelcase? Der Steelcase wäre ja nochmal ein Stück günstiger


Das ist sehr persönlich abhängig.

Ich mag beide, der Steelcase hat bessere Armlehnen und eine Kopfstütze, die Polster sind auch nach vielen Jahren noch top.
Allgemein ist der Please etwas besser einstellbar (meiner Meinung nach), das ist erst beim Aeron remastered vergleichbar.(Standard ist der HM Aeron Classic)

Das Sitzmesh des Aeron ist vor allem im Sommer etwas angenehmer, besonders schlimm finde ich aber auch die Stoffkissen des Steelcase nicht.

Der Steelcase ist immer mal wieder im Angebot zu bekommen, allerdings muss man da schon auf die Ausstattung achten.
Ich habe hier den Vollausbau, mit Kopflehne, Armlehnen, schwerem Fußkreuz usw.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass schwerere/größere Personen den Aeron bevorzugen, da es ihn in verschiedenen Größen gibt.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Please nicht auch für alle Größen passt, er ist sehr individuell anpassbar.


das dürfte ungefähr mein Steelcase sein:








						Steelcase New Please Schwarz mit Kopfstütze, Gestell Schwarz
					

Der New Please von Steelcase ist seit Jahren einer der meistverkauften Bürostühle Europas Das Hauptmerkmal ist schon auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen: Die horizontal geteilte Rückenlehne macht diesen Bürostuhl so einzigartig. Durch...




					www.buero-object.de
				





Alles in allem fühlt sich der Aeron irgendwie noch etwas wertiger an, mein Steelcase hat aber schon fast 10 Jahre runter und keinerlei Abnutzung.
Also praktisch tut sich da nicht so viel.

Ich weiß aber, dass besonders in Büros mit wechselndem Personal, gerne auch mal ein Please an der Rückenlehne bricht (allerdings waren das auch immer Modelle, die ihre Leasingzeit von mehreren Jahren schon durch hatten)

Allerdings werden die Stühle dort auch absolut misshandelt, nicht korrekt eingestellt und sich mit 150kg in das Ding geworfen, mit weichster Einstellung für die Rückenlehne, damit man sich auch schön ungesund nach hinten lehnen kann.

Am besten finde ich dann, wenn die Stühle hinten noch arretiert werden.
Da bringt der beste ergo Stuhl nichts, wenn man ihn einfach falsch benutzt.

Ein guter Stuhl soll dem Rücken helfen, sich selbst zu halten.


----------



## beverlyro (3. Februar 2021)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten. Habe mir mal ein Aeron rausgesucht, tendiere sehr zu ihm, was sagste  zu dem auf der Seite? https://www.designcabinet.de/herman-miller-aeron-chair-classic-groesse-b-655


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (3. Februar 2021)

Meine Empfehlung:








						T3 RUSH Gaming-Stuhl – Grau/Weiß
					

Der CORSAIR T3 RUSH Gaming-Stuhl verbindet ein modernes Rennsport-Design und ergonomischen Komfort mit einem Bezug aus atmungsaktivem weichen Stoff, einem gepolsterten Nackenkissen und einer Lendenstütze aus Memory-Schaumstoff.




					www.corsair.com
				




Ist sehr bequem und eben aus Stoff was ihn sehr Warm gestaltet. 
Würde den wieder kaufen

Lg


----------



## flx23 (4. Februar 2021)

Zerstoerermichl schrieb:


> Ist sehr bequem und eben aus Stoff was ihn sehr Warm gestaltet.
> Würde den wieder kaufen
> 
> Lg


Genau as wäre Rob Grund für mich ihn nicht zu kaufen... Ich brauch Luft um mich, sonst schwitze ich am Rücken. Und wenn MdB dann mehr als 30 Münzen sitzt wird es nervig


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Ist beim Aeron Classic B das „Posture Kit“ (lordosenstütze) dabei?


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

wenn man die PostureFit auswählt, dann erhöht sich der Preis auf 799 EUR auf der Seite. Denke also, dass die nicht dabei ist.

EDIT: Wie verhält es sich denn mit den Bezügen der Armlehnen? Reine Geschmackssache oder eklatante Unterschiede zwischen Vinyl und Leder?


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

hmm stimmt, was ist besser Posture Fit oder Lumbar Pad ? (Reicht das lumbar pad  aus ?) Danke


Mottekus schrieb:


> wenn man die PostureFit auswählt, dann erhöht sich der Preis auf 799 EUR auf der Seite. Denke also, dass die nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> hmm stimmt, was ist besser Posture Fit oder Lumbar Pad ? (Reicht das Posture fit aus ?) Danke



ich bin da eher auf deiner Seite. Also ich lasse mich durch deinen Thread still beraten und kann dir daher dazu keine Aussage geben aufgrund von Unwissen


----------



## Körschgen (4. Februar 2021)

Das kann euch ernsthaft keiner beantworten, das hängt von euch ab...

Ich kann nur sagen, beim Aeron ist es umso wichtiger die richtige Größe zu nehmen und dass ich persönlich bei solchen Sesseln/Stühlen Leder/Kunstleder meide, da ich das ganze Jahr darin sitze.


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Das kann euch ernsthaft keiner beantworten, das hängt von euch ab...
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen, beim Aeron ist es umso wichtiger die richtige Größe zu nehmen und dass ich persönlich bei solchen Sesseln/Stühlen Leder/Kunstleder meide, da ich das ganze Jahr darin sitze.


Habe mal für mich Größe B ausgewählt Denke dass sollte passen. Was benutzt du persönlich Lumbar Pad oder Polsture Kit? Bzw. Meinst du damit, man braucht keines  der beiden?


----------



## Körschgen (4. Februar 2021)

Das soll bedeuten, für den einen passt das Lumbar Pad, andere finden keine Position die sie gut finden.

Den Aeron nutzt hauptsächlich meine Freundin, sie hat sich das Posture Fit Upgrade dazu geholt.


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Danke für deine Top Antworten, hat mir sehr geholfen. Ich persönlich denke ich nehme das Lumbar Pad (kann es halt leider nicht testen), finde den Stuhl schon sehr teuer und jetzt noch ein Posture Fit währe mir eigentlich bisschen zu viel dann.


----------



## flx23 (4. Februar 2021)

Du könntest höchstens bis zum 14.2. Warten und hoffen das dann Möbelhäuser wieder öffnen dürfen


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Nur leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe meines Wissen kein HM. (Raum Stuttgart)


flx23 schrieb:


> Du könntest höchstens bis zum 14.2. Warten und hoffen das dann Möbelhäuser wieder öffnen dürfen


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

vielen Dank an den TE und an die Beratenden.

Ich denke ich probiere die PostureFit mal aus.

EDIT: Oder kann man die PostureFit selbst ohne größeren Aufwand nachrüsten?


----------



## flx23 (4. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Nur leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe meines Wissen kein HM. (Raum Stuttgart)


As kann ich dir so jetzt nicht beantworten. Wobei jedes gut sortiere Möbelhaus auch Stühle hat. Und im Raum Stuttgart sollte es im Zweifel sogar spezial Geschäfte für Büroräume und deren Ausstattung geben. 

Und nur weil ein Stuhl testsieger ist muss er noch lange nicht zu dir passen. Deshalb würde ich es wie bei Schuhen machen - - > immer ausprobieren. Den wenn die drücken macht es keinen Spaß


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> vielen Dank an den TE und an die Beratenden.
> 
> Ich denke ich probiere die PostureFit mal aus.
> 
> EDIT: Oder kann man die PostureFit selbst ohne größeren Aufwand nachrüsten?


Nach meinem Wissen kann man das nachrüsten. sicher bin ich mir aber  nicht


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissen kann man das nachrüsten. sicher bin ich mir aber  nicht


dann rufe ich bei DesignCabinet mal an um das zu erfragen


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> dann rufe ich bei DesignCabinet mal an um das zu erfragen


Wäre cool wenn du hier berichten könntest, werde mir aber heute den Aeron holen, erstmal mit lumber pad.


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn du hier berichten könntest, werde mir aber heute den Aeron holen, erstmal mit lumber pad.


Ich werde da gleich wohl zurückgerufen, da die Dame aus der Zentrale das nicht beantworten konnte.

Werde dann aber natürlich Info geben.


----------



## beverlyro (4. Februar 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich werde da gleich wohl zurückgerufen, da die Dame aus der Zentrale das nicht beantworten konnte.
> 
> Werde dann aber natürlich Info geben.


Top. Schon ein Rückruf bekommen?


----------



## Mottekus (4. Februar 2021)

beverlyro schrieb:


> Top. Schon ein Rückruf bekommen?


Nope, bis dato nichts.

EDIT: Denke da kommt heute kein Anruf mehr


----------



## Black_Beetle (4. Februar 2021)

SONGMICS Bürostuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, ergonomischer Drehstuhl mit Kleiderbügel, Netzbespannung, verstellbare Kopfstütze, höhenverstellbare Rückenlehne, Neigungswinkel bis 120°, schwarz OBN057B02 : Amazon.de: Küche, Haushalt & Wohnen
					

SONGMICS Bürostuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, ergonomischer Drehstuhl mit Kleiderbügel, Netzbespannung, verstellbare Kopfstütze, höhenverstellbare Rückenlehne, Neigungswinkel bis 120°, schwarz OBN057B02 günstig auf Amazon.de: Kostenlose Lieferung an den Aufstellort sowie kostenlose Rückgabe für...



					smile.amazon.de
				




Den hab ich seit dem 15.1.2018 und bin immer noch zufrieden


----------



## Schori (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich häng mich hier Mal rein.
Bin hart am überlegen mir einen Steelcase Please mit Kopfstütze zu kaufen.
Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob man die 3D- Armlehnen "braucht" oder ob die eher nerven weil sie sich ständig verstellen und ob man sich auf den Please auch mal im Schneidersitz setzen kann?


----------



## Noel1987 (16. Oktober 2021)

Würde mich auch interessieren 
In meinen drücke ich mir im Schneidersitz immer das Blut ab und beide Beine schlafen ein 😂


----------



## tribberdibber (17. Oktober 2021)

Der ist auch gut : https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-elbrus-2-gamingstuhl-a2129880.html


----------



## Schori (18. Oktober 2021)

tripperdibber schrieb:


> Der ist auch gut : https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-elbrus-2-gamingstuhl-a2129880.html


So ein "gaming" Stuhl kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Ich hab's eh schon mit dem Rücken, da tu ich mir nicht so ein Teil an.


----------



## Noel1987 (18. Oktober 2021)

Habe aktuell so einen 
Katastrophal


----------



## Schori (19. Oktober 2021)

Konnte heute bei meinem Büroausstatter des Vertrauens den steelcase please Probesitzen. Wirklich sehr bequem und komplett einstellbar aber Schneidersitz ist nicht. Die Sitzfläche ist beim normalen Sitzen genau richtig, wenn man sich allerdings anders drauf sitzt ist (mir) das Polster zu schmal.

Konnte dann u.a. einen Haworth Zody ausprobieren, dieser ist noch bequemer und hat ein breiteres Polster.
Hab mich dann für 796€ all inklusive (4D-Armlehnen, Kopfstütze, Netzrücken) für den Haworth entschieden. Der steelcase wäre gut 100€ teurer gewesen.


----------



## Noel1987 (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mich nun für den backforce one plus entschieden 
Echt sehr bequem


----------

